# Recruiting Questions & Answers



## 031 (19 Oct 2001)

The CF is hurting for people. Thats true, they are looking for people to fill the gaps. So then why is it that they cant do a dam transfer from res, to regs. I put mine in last year. Its going to be one year in January. My file is complete, iam just waiting for course date. i have to do battle school. Well what is there problem, they need people , well here iam come get me. I call the recruiter, they tell me "wait out, over" well xuck i cant wait for ever man. If the CF wants more people they really need to work on there recruiting process. I am done venting for the time being.
  :evil:


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (19 Oct 2001)

The Forces want people, that is for sure.  CFRC, who have offices in major cities, is full of the dumbest and laziest REMF‘s around.  When I had to transfer from the Navy to the Grenadier Guards, my reserve unit, it took from August 1998 until December 1999.  Why?  Nobody knows.  I guess it is just laziness on their part.  My advice is to either show up in person (I live in Montreal so I was able to see Cpl so-and-so in person and be a pain in the a** on an almost daily basis until they found my file, which was "lost").  Assuming you‘re already a member of the Forces, my advice to you is to send an "allez-retour" (I‘m in the Quebec area so I don‘t know the english for much of the admin stuff) memo up the chain.  They have 14 days to respond.  If there is none you are allowed to skip the chain of command.   Get in contact with the regiment you indend to go to.  Maybe they could help.  I know the Grenadiers were extremely helpful when CFRC was ignoring my paperwork.  Don‘t despair, we want you.  Hang in there.  It WILL be worth it when you get into the Regs.


----------



## Roko (19 Oct 2001)

Well, I‘m done hurrying up, and now I‘ve gotta wait.. Handed in my reserve app a few days ago.. Hopefully it‘ll go smoothly (or as least as smooth as it can in the CF)...

I won‘t have to deal with my reserve to reg force transfer for a while.. I‘m going to finish my degree first, then decide what I want to do (probably not a desk job.. looking at police or reg force army right now..)

On a side note/question, I know that there are no SAR Techs in the reserves, but would reserve service (Infantry) count towards the 4 years CF experience required to apply for SAR Tech training? (provided that I go to reg force for a little while before applying)


----------



## King (20 Oct 2001)

Sounds like me.

I‘m done my medical, interview, and apptitude test. Now I‘m just waiting for to go in and do my PT test. They tell me I‘ll certianly be on the QL2 that starts in Jan. but if they decide to run one in November hopefully I can get in on that. So far no unreasonable delays as far as I can tell.


----------



## maple_leaf_forever (4 Nov 2001)

When you apply for a position in the military (wether it be the Army, Navy, AF) is their usually a lot of copetition ? or do you normally get accepted to the job you apply for ?

Sorry if this sounds dumb, I‘m new to the military.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maple_leaf_forever (6 Nov 2001)

wow, thanks for the help.


----------



## Roko (6 Nov 2001)

uhm.. try being a bit more specific. Some things are more competitive than others, depending on the demand and number of applicants for that trade.


----------



## maple_leaf_forever (6 Nov 2001)

sorry,

I‘m intrested in applying for:
Boatswain (Navy)
Infantry Soldier (Army)

Thanks


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (6 Nov 2001)

We‘ll im pretty sure that if you apply to be an Inf. Soldier there will be no competition for the position (they want all they can get), but for a boatswain I think you need to have quite a lot of experience, so there will be lots of competition.


----------



## Roko (6 Nov 2001)

In the process of applying for infantry soldier right now, but in the reserves.. so far I haven‘t seen much in the way of competition. In fact, the infantry regiment I‘d be joining seems to want a lot of people right now, as Soldier of Fortune mentioned, as they‘ve had booths at a whole bunch of career fairs/etc that I‘ve been to recently..


----------



## McG (6 Nov 2001)

The Navy is hurting for people as bad as the Army, and the CF has no problems training people to the level we want from zero experience and knowledge.  The Naval Weapons Tech course is two years long.  Don;t be put off of looking into a career possibility because you have no previous equivalent civi experience. 
(I hope you have no previous civi experience as infantry      )


----------



## maple_leaf_forever (7 Nov 2001)

Thanks for the info guys,

I do have a fair bit of boating experience (I‘ve lived on the water my whole life) so thats why the Boatswain trade intrests me.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (8 Nov 2001)

Also, there is alot of information on the Recruiting website about the Inf. Soldier and Boatswain.

 http://209.82.43.54/


----------



## rceme_rat (30 Jan 2002)

Any recruiters out there to answer this?

How long between application and move to first posting for ex-reg force officer (EME) recruiting to JAG:  

former svc: RMC, CD, UN tours (2), (typical army line and staff jobs) 
education:  BEng, MBA, LLB
release:  1996, 4(c), suitability A

since release - MBA, LLB, articles and practice in Ontario (Bay St), 2000 call

How much time is saved by bringing release docs, service record, etc. when applying?

Likelihood first posting wouldn‘t be to Ottawa?

Time to promotion to Maj?


Thanks for any specific info.


----------



## Jungle (31 Jan 2002)

I may be wrong, but I believe if you have been out more than 5 years, you have to start at basic training again... well, let me know if you have to do BOTC again, maybe we can meet... Good luck with your research !!!


----------



## rceme_rat (3 Feb 2002)

I highly doubt it - that would be one sure way of discouraging anybody from coming back.  In many cases, people would be coming back better qualified than when they left.  Then again, why would a recruiting and retention policy have to make sense?


----------



## RCA (4 Feb 2002)

I believe there  is a specific CFAO out that  sets out re-enrolments. I don‘t have the specific number at hand, but I can check and get back to you if yopu still need it

Also out there is a LFCO or CFAO that now sets out equvalances that strech back to TQ3/BTT time period.


----------



## OLDRUPERT (4 Feb 2002)

I have a horror story for you..two actually.

I good friend and collegue who took the reduction package in 91-92..  Tried to get back in sept 2000  ....
After completeing his initial interview and medical stages in "triplicate" (his application paperwork kept going missing or his file "just missed the Boards", said his recruiting officer).  
It was sept of 2001 before he finnally got his "10 minutes to move" order and was on a plane to StJean.

Story number Two is still ongoing...A close friend who has never been in the military, decided that he had enough of running his own business and decided he wanted to join the Army.  He made his first visit (to the same recruiting centre) in July of 01...he applied and started his paper work as an Infantry Officer.  Weeks past and he heard nothing back from the centre, he made an inquiry and was told it would have to wait until the "officer"  got back from vacation, so started his journey.  His applications started going missing, boards were not quite getting the chance to see his application etc...the last I spoke to him he was told not to expect any movement until early summer....

I keep in touch with freinds and know the next likely course to load him probably will not start until sept or oct..But Idon‘t have the heart to tell him.

Good Luck


----------



## rceme_rat (5 Feb 2002)

Wonderfully efficient.

At least I can bask in the comfort of knowing that basic legal officer is being taught more or less by OJT and self-study rather than on a single serial once a year in Borden.

I guess if I‘m going to do this, I will have to visit the local AJAG, get the scoop, and then start working the inside track to expedite matters.


----------



## Canada_rules (13 May 2003)

I am 18 years old and I want to get in the infantry for the canadian military. But I am worried of what the testing is going to be like. written,practical,physical? Irealy want to be a part of this. If someone could tell me a little about this I would appreciate it a lot. I would also like to know about basic training.I heard it was real hard to do.
      :sniper:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 May 2003)

Your best bet is to start with the Recruiting Forum. Most of your questions are have been addressed. If you find your questions aren‘t answered there, feel free to post.

Cheers


----------



## morggs (14 Jan 2004)

Hi all.
I‘m a young guy from New Zealand. I hold Canadian citizenship and have been here for about 14 months. I have had an application in with the Canadian army for around 10 months. I‘m still waiting for the security clearance to come through. The thing that is frustrating me, is they never call to keep me interested or informed. I phone them, and chase them up for the information on my progress. Is this not there job! Can somebody please inlighten me as to why this service is substandard. I can see why they have trouble recuiting new members. I‘m sitting here ready to go!!!!
Cheers guy‘s


----------



## Infanteer (15 Jan 2004)

Yeah, don‘t worry about it.  CFRC sucks.


----------



## Pikache (15 Jan 2004)

And it‘s better answer in recruiting forum.


----------

